# CPU-Lüfter empfehlung



## Pilldriver (23. März 2002)

Hi,

welcher CPU ist der beste für einen AMD 2000+

der ALPHA PAL8045
oder der Cooler CPU CoolerMaster HHC-001 ?


----------



## Freaky (24. März 2002)

hab auf meinem xp2000 einen ALPHA PAL8045 mit dem YS-tech silent lüfter...

temp liegt bei 39-41 C° (bigtower + 1 gehäuselüfter)
und unter volllast ca. 46-48 C°


gruß freaky


----------



## Pilldriver (24. März 2002)

Danke, aber was mich am Alpha stört ist das er nur bis 1,6GHz zugelassen ist. Den der Cooler Master ist bis 2,2GHz zugelassen und kostet auch noch 13€ weniger. Bei ihm ist nur die geräusch entwicklung stark mit 47db. Man könnte ihn natürlich auch mit 7V laufen lassen, hat das jemand von euch so gemacht und ist er uach stark leiser geworden??? Wie ist die Kühlleistung, wenn man ihn mit 7V betreibt???


----------



## Freaky (24. März 2002)

hat der xp2000 nicht 1,6GHZ ????  
in irgendeiner zeitung haben die ein dreampc gebaut (1800+ @ 2000+)
der pc hatte die gleichen werte wie ich oben geschrieben hab bei nur 23db

aber 38db für ein lüfter ist doch schon sehr laut...das nervt mit der zeit...

aber kannst dir hier nochmal ein überblick verschaffen...


der pal reicht beim xp2000 voll aus kannst ja anstatt den silent-lüfter den standart nehmen

gruß
freaky


----------



## Pilldriver (24. März 2002)

Das stimmt schon das der 2000+ 1,6GHz hat, aber wenn ich einmal auf rüsten will *träum*. Dann muss ich mir wieder einen neuen Lüfter kaufen, was bei Cooler Master nicht der Fall wäre, aber da wiederum ist die Lautstärke hoch auch auf 7V sind es noch 30db. Denn richtigen Lüfter zufinden ist sehr schwer.


----------



## Railman (25. März 2002)

*Swiftech MCX462 mit Delta Lüfter 80x80x38mm, 116,50 m3/St.*

Swiftech MCX462 mit Delta Lüfter 80x80x38mm, 116,50 m3/St

Den kann ich dir empfehlen. Hat allerdings auch seinen Preis und passt nicht auf jedes Board.


----------



## Pilldriver (25. März 2002)

Nicht schlecht aber ein bissel teuer, ich denke ich wered mir den Cooler Master kaufen und ihn mit 7V statt mit 12V laufen lassen.


----------



## Freaky (25. März 2002)

> Swiftech MCX462 mit Delta Lüfter 80x80x38mm, 116,50 m3/St


klar hat der lüfter ne sehr gute kühlleistung, aber auch extrem laut mit glaub 48db.... 
würd max. 30db für den lüfter sagten mußte die werte mal vergleichen..



gruß 
freaky


ps: alpha pal8045  mit einen ys-tech standart lüfter der reicht voll aus.... meine meinung


----------

